
What is a good tool to block cookies and JavaScript on specific non-GDPR sites? - laumars
I generally do concent to adverts etc on sites that allow me to opt in. However there is a worrying number of sites which have wording like the following:<p><pre><code>    To use [sitename] you must agree to our Privacy Policy, including cookie policy.
</code></pre>
I basically want to block cookies and Javascript on only those sites that make it mandatory - and only on those sites (it&#x27;s a stupid principled thing I know).
======
techjuice
Best tool is the browser, just disallow cookies and JavaScript by default and
enable them on what you want. You can even use addons to fine tune this. Since
there is no GDPR compliant lists and no way to insure a site is 100% compliant
or stays compliant this may need to be manually managed.

I block all 3rd party cookies by default and force block certain cookies and
JavaScript code from running, especially on sites that look really bad or I
need to modify to my liking. I would recommend looking into GreaseMonkey and
TamperMonkey for full customization.

~~~
laumars
Obviously it needs to be browser plug in. :P But what I'm after is the
opposite to what you've described as I want to allow JS and cookies by default
and only block it on the sites I choose.

I wasn't after a GDPR compliance list either. I just want to add sites to the
"naughty list" as and when they p __* me off :D

